# Encender mas de 50 leds al mismo tiempo



## elchechereche (Dic 31, 2009)

Hola amigos foreros,
Estoy trabajando en un proyecto algo asi como un tablero de leds y necesito encender como 50 leds o un poco mas al mismo tiempo.
El problema es que tiene que funcionar unicamente durante la noche por lo que trabaja con una bateria de 6V a 4Ah. que se carga durante el dia y se ocupa en la noche.
he conectado los leds en paralelo con su respectiva resistencia limitadora pero obviamente 50ledsx20mA=1A ! con lo cual la bateria apenas me durará 4 horas aprox.
he estado investigando y he leido que los leds tambien se pueden encender mediante un PWM modificando el ciclo de trabajo para lograr un mayor brillo y que tambien de esta manera se ahorra mucha corriente pero no se si ahorre tanto como para poder bajar tanto la corriente ya que me gustaria que mi circuito se alimentara co 100 o 150mA a lo mas.
Agradeceria si alguien me puede proporcionar una idea, un circuito, o un link donde pueda orientarme sobre como hacer que mis leds puedan alimentarse con esta bateria ya que tiene que ser forzosamente con esta.
Saludos a todos y feliz año!!!


----------



## kalocha (Dic 31, 2009)

hola elchechereche, seria bueno saber que hacen exactamente los leds, porque talves puedes prenderlos de 10 en 10 con una frecuencia rapida, en cuanto al pwm. no creo q te sirva mucho para aumentar la luminicidad por que por decir si pones un ciclo del 50% tus leds actuaran como si tuvieran 2.5 volts  y si le pones 100% actuarian como si fueran volts. no creo que te sirva de mucho pero seria bueno poner toda la informacion que puedas para tener una mejor idea de como ayudar.
espero ayudarte un poco.
saludos


----------



## elchechereche (Ene 1, 2010)

kalocha, gracias por tus comentarios.
Como mencionas la luminosidad que podría alcanzar con el pwm seria la misma que alcanzo con los 5V, pero mas que la luminosidad que llegaran a alcanzar los leds lo que me interesa es reducir drasticamente la potencia que consumen todos estos leds al mismo tiempo ya que como los tengo ahorita todos en paralelo consumen casi 1A.

los leds deben estar prendidos todos los 50 toda la noche pero alimentados con una bateria de 6V 4Ah. segun yo debe ser suficiente ese amperaje para el circuito pero aun no encuentro la manera de como.

Se que esto es un proyecto sencillo pero se esta complicando por el enorme consumo de corriente de la configuracion en que tengo los leds.

espero alguien me pueda dar alguna idea nueva o explicarme como programar el pwm para reducir el consumo de los leds.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 1, 2010)

Si no quieres perder luminosidad conecta en paralelo dos baterías de 4ah o una de 8ah


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2010)

Si en lugar de conectarlos en paralelo armas series de 3 LED´s tendrías que la corriente que consumen sería:
51 Led / 3 (LED´S en cada serie) = 17 (Series de 3 LED´s C/U) * 0,02A = *340mA*
Con lo que tu batería tendría el triple de duración.


----------



## damianf (Ene 1, 2010)

mira , lo que podes hacer es hacer un PWM con un 555 , a una frecuencia masomenos de 1Khz con un duty del 95% , entonces el led estará prendido sólo un 5% del período del 555, y la corriente del led la podes bajar a 12mA para que consuma más , a la salida del 555 pone un tip122 (darlington) y ponés los 50 leds en el colector con su resistencia y listo . Si te interesa la idea mia decime que te diseño el circuito y te lo mando , no tengo problema , saludos


----------



## xbonsx (Ene 1, 2010)

Si lo que te interesa es mantener la luminosidad necesitas mantener la corriente y en consecuencia tendrás que adicionar otra batería al circuito, pero si no te interesa la luminosidad puedes utilizar comutadores (PWM) que de forma muy rápida prendan y apaguen los leds y en consecuencia disminuyas la corriente promedio utilizada por los leds, pero por supuesto tus ojos veran una atenuación en la intensidad de la luz de los leds.


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 1, 2010)

Secundo a Fogonazo, solo que omitió el tema de la tensión que seguro se va a 9,6v y se complica sacarla de una batería de 6v 4Ah = 24Wh por lo que la batería duraría prácticamente *lo mismo* nunca el triple.
Veamos si es posible:
50 × 0.02A = 1A
× 3.2v = 3.2W (blanco)
× 1.6v = 1.6W (rojo)
× 12 horas de noche? = 38.4 Wh
50 × 0.02A × 1.6v × 12 hs = 19,2 Wh

Se puede con un DUTY del 50% o con LEDs rojos de alta eficiencia.


----------



## elchechereche (Ene 2, 2010)

Hola damianf, gracias por tus comentarios.
La idea que me comentas es mas o menos la que estoy implementando, solo que estoy haciendo el pwm con un pic 16f84 con una frecuencia de 35hz(ya imperceptible para el ojo humano), y un ciclo de trabajo del 85%. esto lo estoy sacando por 5 salidas del pic, cada salida va a su respectivo transistor 2n2222A a la base, el emisor a tierra, y en el colector tengo 5 tiras de dos leds en serie con su resistencia limitadora cada uno y de la resist. a la bateria de 6V, pero aun asi me sigue consumiendo mucha corriente (bueno todo esto lo tengo simulado en la compu aun no implementado).
Mi interes es mantener la luminosidad de los leds ya que son para un letrero que se debe ver a una buena distancia, pero tengo que alimentarlo con esta bateria de 6v 4Ah porque esta va a ser recargada con un panel solar de 8.5V @400mA, y por lo que tengo entendido para cargar una bateria se debe cargar con al menos el 10% de su capacidad es decir esta bateria se debe cargar con 400mA porque si coloco una bateria de 6V 7Ah con mis humildes 400mA del panel nunca pdre terminar de cargarla y la bateria se me descargara mas rapido de lo que se me carga.
Respecto a lo que mencionas del darlington tip cual es su utilidad? o en que ayudaria a mi problema?
Espero y puedas ayudarme y de ser posible mandar un circuito guia.


----------



## damianf (Ene 2, 2010)

darlington son dos transistores m tip122 , que soporta como 5A de IC , o masomenos(fijate en las hojas de datos)
proba esto. un tiempo de trabajo del 5% o 10% con una corriente de led de 12mA   y el transistor que mencionaste vos esta bien 2n2222a


----------



## kalocha (Ene 5, 2010)

mira puedes usar un multiplexor creo que es el 74LS151 y con 3 de tus salidas puedes manejar 7,con otras 3 ya serian 14 y con otras 3 ya serian 21. si sigues la idea de fogonazo de conectar tiras de 3 leds en serie tienes que cada led te consume 1.6 vots por 3 son 4.8v, entonces te kedarian .2 volts en la resistencia (.2V/.02A)=10 ohms.
entonces solo te consumiria (.02 A + lo que te consuma el micro + lo que te consuman las 3 ttl). pongamosle que te consumen .25 A que lo dudo mucho.
4/.25= 16 horas .
suerte espero lo puedas hacer.
saludos


----------



## eserock (Ene 5, 2010)

Hola 
busca en los datos del lm317 hay una configuracion como regulador de corriente con el puedes limitar  el consumo de potencia, tendras que hacer diversos calculos par encontrar la mas optima que mantenga el mayor brillo que requieras  por parte de los leds, esta configuracion es la recomendada para los leds de alta potencia si te interesa esta forma  comentalo para  ordenarte la informacion y pasartela


----------



## elchechereche (Ene 9, 2010)

eserock podrias comentarmelo mas a fondo??


----------



## cjmontes (Ene 9, 2010)

En lugar de poner dos leds en serie pon tres y baja el valor de la resistencia de limitación hasta conseguir la corriente desada , cuanto menor resistencia pongas mejor, estas tirando watios !!!!
Saludos.


----------



## eserock (Ene 10, 2010)

hola mira este link donde te  recomiendan la configuracion a usar para un led de potencia pero en lugar de el puedes jugar con led en serie  o hacer arreglos serie paralelo

http://www.agspecinfo.com/pdfs/B/BTXC30X.PDF


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 7, 2014)

Con esto podrías ahorrarte la fuente, de la electrónica, no se.





Al pié, tienes tópicos similares.


----------



## shevchenko (Dic 7, 2014)

Se ven buenos, Creo que la principal limitacion es la energia disponible y la cantidad de leds...
Si pudiera usar la alimentacion del hogar para el cartel seria muy facil, un simple tansformador y listo o aun ahorrar mas usando algunos bp2812 (ics modernos usados actualmente para manejar 4 leds de 225 lumenes)
si usas un 555 y un tip solo ahi tenes otro gasto extra de energia, no hay que olvidarse que en las ultimas horas el voltage caera y tendra que aumentar el ciclo para mantener la luminosidad, problema que tambien influye si son leds en serie/paralelo..
Y hacer parpadear el cartel?? efecto que lo hace aun mas llamativo y ahorras TAL VEZ un poco mas...
Podrias usar el circuito de las lamparas de emergencias que alimentan un tubo fluorescente solo que con leds (rebobinando el transformador...) aunque 50 leds... gastan lo suyo! y cada integrado, rele, o transistor suman en disipacion un poco mas de consumo...
Lo mejor que veo son Series/paralelo y cuando el voltage baje para mantener la luminosidad,  "apagar" alguna serie/paraleo que se encuentre entre medio de otras que quedaran encendidas.... y si ... bueno .... con un 555 y tip!!!


----------

